# Diets



## Jim (Nov 19, 2007)

Making a playlist as we speak! Knees felt good after the first jog/run, but Im not a fan of Nike sneakers. I might dump these and go back to New Balance. Why a re nikes made for narrow feet. :evil:


----------



## pbw (Nov 19, 2007)

NB running shoes all the way they are the only sneakers I wear.


----------



## little anth (Nov 19, 2007)

yea triple sessions for wrestling the day after thanksgiving and the day after will let u lose like 10 lbs each day


----------



## JustFishN (Nov 20, 2007)

Jim said:


> Making a playlist as we speak! Knees felt good after the first jog/run, but Im not a fan of Nike sneakers. I might dump these and go back to New Balance. Why a re nikes made for narrow feet. :evil:



Hey! Check Bob's... I have to buy wide sneakers and they carry a line of Nikes that are wide width now.


----------



## jawz13 (Nov 20, 2007)

yeah just stop by the wrestling room after thanksgiving me and little anth will probably be on the floor dieing


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not a runner, but NB are about the only "sneakers" that fit my feet comfortably, and feel good when wearing them. The military issues NB's to the recruits (Army, Navy, and Marines) so they must be pretty good shoes in my book 

Not sure what the AF issues.


----------



## redbug (Nov 20, 2007)

the air force give out flip flops and beach chairs
i like brooks they fit my big feet and hold up well


Wayne


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> ya nike is not all that great for runners, many will tell ya they are junk for running, nb, asics are both nice shoes, i usually use nb, but just recently got some new asics they seem good so far, and i have wide feet as well as a super high arch.



I have wide feet and have suffered in the past with Plantar Fascitis (SP?).

Sure enough 5 minutes after the first run with the Nike sneakers I started to feel a little discomfort in my heel. :evil:


----------



## JustFishN (Nov 21, 2007)

Jim said:


> Fishin NJ said:
> 
> 
> > ya nike is not all that great for runners, many will tell ya they are junk for running, nb, asics are both nice shoes, i usually use nb, but just recently got some new asics they seem good so far, and i have wide feet as well as a super high arch.
> ...



when I was living in florida I had that... my mom had it and was getting all those shots in her feet... her doc told her to get these green inserts called "super feet" have you ever heard of them? I wore them for over a year and my feet havent felt better.


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2007)

I will check them out...No way I want to go through that again. 

Thanks!


----------



## JustFishN (Nov 21, 2007)

https://www.superfeet.com/


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for posting the link. I may have to give a pair a try also !


----------



## JustFishN (Nov 21, 2007)

I loved them. They have different colors. I believe each color is a different stiffness... I think. I always got the green ones.


----------



## Jim (Nov 25, 2007)

Good luck man!


----------



## JustFishN (Nov 25, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> Well the count down is on, one more day to go and it starts. I begin a challenge that has been a rough one for me and that dropping some serious weight. I guess i have a lot of work and a long road ahead of me but its a road i look forward to going down.




I start tomorrow myself. (back on South Beach) Not a good time of year to start...especially in my family...big Portuguese family...nov - jan = tons of food. But, I guess if I can make it through these months I can make it LOL. Good luck to you!


----------

